# Time For Common Sense Helicopter Laws



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

WHEN WILL CONGRESS AND THE PRESIDENT DO SOMETHING TO HELP THE CHILDREN! It is about damn time that Congress steps up and bans helicopters! Its just common sense, nobody needs a helicopter, nobody!

https://www.mirror.co.uk/all-about/helicopter-crashes


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

I had a similar experience when in the Air Force. Every so often, the helicopter detachment would fly us missile crews out to the sites. Once while flying out, I looked up & saw a bunch of lights in the cockpit turn red. My commander was on the headset & told me we were going down. Don't mind saying that scared the crap out of me. In my mind, I could see us hitting & those blades entering the compartment. At the time I didn't know about autorotation, so when the pilot nosed us down at a steep angle, I thought we were done for. But he pulled us up at the last second & flared us down. We still hit that wheat field pretty danged hard & skidded for 50' or more.

After that I much preferred driving.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

Thank you Slippy for talking about the elephant in the room. This has been a great concern of mine. In the past week there have been 3 times more helicopter crashes than school shootings. And I am NOT making light of either. I just want to stop this senseless murdering. And please don't get me started on the friggen evil white cars!


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

******* said:


> I had a similar experience when in the Air Force. Every so often, the helicopter detachment would fly us missile crews out to the sites. Once while flying out, I looked up & saw a bunch of lights in the cockpit turn red. My commander was on the headset & told me we were going down. Don't mind saying that scared the crap out of me. In my mind, I could see us hitting & those blades entering the compartment. At the time I didn't know about autorotation, so when the pilot nosed us down at a steep angle, I thought we were done for. But he pulled us up at the last second & flared us down. We still hit that wheat field pretty danged hard & skidded for 50' or more.
> 
> After that I much preferred driving.


They dont call it the *Jesus* Nut for nothing...


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

How about the 40,000 + folks killed in cars last year? You hear any talk of banning cars? Talk of increasing the driving age to 21?

Nope. What they have done thru the years is take steps to improve safety... kinda like what is needed in our schools.


----------

